# Html Tabelle nach Excel



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
ich hab versucht eine HTMl-Tabelle von einer Webseite in Excel zu importieren. Habe dass über "inhalte einfügen>html" gemacht. Leider wird der html code dabei nicht gelöscht sondern mit eingefügt. Wie bekomme ich das hin das die HTML-Tags verschwinden und nur der Inhalt übrig bleibt?

Viele Grüße

EDIT: hab es jetzt auf einem etwas aufwändigeren Weg geschafft die Tabelle vernünftig in Excel zu importieren.
Ich kopiere den Quelltext in eine Textdatei und speichere diese  als Html-Datei ab. Dann öffne ich diese im IE und importiere diese Webseite dann mittels der rechten Maustaste über "in Excel importieren".


----------



## Thomas Ramel (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüezi DirtyWorld

Du könntest auch eine Abfrage aus Excel heras direkt auf die Webseite machen um die Daten zu importiern. Das muss diese Abfrage nu raktualisiert werden wenn sich die Werte mal ändern.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüezi zurück ,
könntest du mir vielleicht erklären wie ich das mache?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Thomas Ramel (30. Oktober 2009)

Grüezi DirtyWorld

Je nach Excel-version kann das ein wenig anders sein. Bis xl2003 klappt folgendes:

- Menü: 'Daten'
- Externe Daten importieren
- Neue Webabfrage
- Adresse: 'Deine URL eingeben'
- Die Tabelle auf der Webseite auswählen
- ev. auf [Optionen] rechts oben klicken
- [Importieren]
- Zelle auf einem leeren Tabellenblatt auswählen
- [OK]

In den Eigenschaften der Abfrage kannst Du noch einige Dinge festlegen

Ein einfaches 'Aktualisieren' reicht dann aus und Du hast immer die neuesten Daten in der Tabelle stehen.


----------

